# ERROR compiling kernel about version.h SOLVED!!! (BUG?)

## asbesto

Hi, 

here's my story about this error:

```

gemini linux # make

/bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

/bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file

make: *** [include/linux/version.h] Error 2

```

version.h was:

```

gemini linux # cat /usr/include/linux/version.h

#define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.11"

#define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 132619

#define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))

```

very weird. so i take a look with 

```

make V=1

```

having more verbosity ... and ...

```

gemini linux # make V=1

if test ! /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2 -ef /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2; then \

/bin/sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2/scripts/mkmakefile              \

    /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2 /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2 2 6         \

    > /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2/Makefile;                                 \

    echo '  GEN    /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2/Makefile';                   \

fi

set -e; echo '  CHK     include/linux/version.h'; mkdir -p include/linux/; if [ `echo -n "2.6.14.2"Gesu'Cristo"" | wc -c ` -gt 64 ]; then echo '"2.6.14.2"Gesu'Cristo"" exceeds 64 characters' >&2; exit 1; fi; (echo \#define UTS_RELEASE \"2.6.14.2"Gesu'Cristo"\"; echo \#define LINUX_VERSION_CODE `expr 2 \\* 65536 + 6 \\* 256 + 14`; echo '#define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))'; ) < /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.2/Makefile > include/linux/version.h.tmp; if [ -r include/linux/version.h ] && cmp -s include/linux/version.h include/linux/version.h.tmp; then rm -f include/linux/version.h.tmp; else echo '  UPD     include/linux/version.h'; mv -f include/linux/version.h.tmp include/linux/version.h; fi

/bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

/bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file

make: *** [include/linux/version.h] Error 2

gemini linux # 

```

hmmmm. look at the name after the kernel version:

```

Gesu'Cristo

```

GOTCHA.

in kernel configuration:

```

(Gesu'Cristo) Local version - append to kernel release 

```

the "'" character caused that error !!!!!

so, you can't use "'" or things like that in the local version name, because it cause errors.

Hope this can  help other people like me!  :Smile: 

If someone can submit this as a BUG, please do it, i don't know how to do it and i haven't time for this.  :Smile: 

----------

## desultory

You simply confused the shell, try escaping your apostrophe with a backslash.

Perhaps the kernel help should mention the need to escape certain shell special characters.

----------

## asbesto

 *desultory wrote:*   

> You simply confused the shell, try escaping your apostrophe with a backslash.
> 
> 

 

yes, NOW i know that!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perhaps the kernel help should mention the need to escape certain shell special characters.

 

sure, so i think this can be considered a "bug" in the kernel configuration; a better parser for

that string will be a more appreciable solution.  :Smile: 

----------

## desultory

 *asbesto wrote:*   

>  *desultory wrote:*   You simply confused the shell, try escaping your apostrophe with a backslash.
> 
>  
> 
> yes, NOW i know that! 
> ...

 

From your first post I was not quite sure, I had thought perhaps you had simply dropped having a local version name.  I probably would have just gone for a different name well before you did so  I wanted to be (reasonably) sure that you had a fix that let you keep your chosen local version.  I just don't like watching a problem get almost totally solved then abandoned due to time contraints, I was not trying to point out what you already knew.

Did you try it?  Did it work?

----------

## asbesto

 *desultory wrote:*   

>  *asbesto wrote:*    *desultory wrote:*   You simply confused the shell, try escaping your apostrophe with a backslash.
> 
>  
> 
> yes, NOW i know that! 
> ...

 

ehm, sorry, but i have understood NOTHING 8(

can you speak more simply ? i'm not so good in english language.  :Smile: ))))

----------

## desultory

 *asbesto wrote:*   

> ehm, sorry, but i have understood NOTHING 8(
> 
> can you speak more simply ?
> 
> 

 

I can try.  :Wink: 

From reading your first post, I did not realize that you had fixed the problem.  I was not trying to tell you what you knew.

I wanted to know if escaping the apostrophe worked.

Apologies for my logorhea (talking and/or typing alot for what is said).

 *asbesto wrote:*   

> i'm not so good in english language. ))))

 

Not to worry, you are doing better than some native english speakers.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## asbesto

Yes, it solved for me. So, i think the problem is

1) Makefile need a better parser to handle all characters in the keyboard

OR

2) the help in the kernel MUST warn about this problem!!!!!

and definitively, i really think this is a kernel bug.  :Smile: 

I wonder if programmers ever try what they code before releasing!  :Smile: ))))

----------

